# South Jersey



## karpomatic (Feb 27, 2007)

Vineland NJ, needs a player or 2. We have 3 and need a steady 4th and/or 5th. We play every Sunday from noon til around 7pm. We're currently switching off between a Dragonlance campaign and an Eberron campaign. Must have own transportation and be respectful of peoples homes. Average age of everyone in the group is 30. Thanks for looking. Serious inquiries only.


----------



## karpomatic (Mar 2, 2007)

::bump::


----------



## karpomatic (Mar 7, 2007)

::Bump:: 

C'mon people... Nobody in SNJ looking for a steady game?


----------

